

Evolution of Cell Phone Design 1983-2009 - martythemaniak
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/05/the-evolution-of-cell-phone-design-between-1983-2009/

======
jsm386
Nice! I believe the very first phone on the list, the Motorola DynaTAC 8000X
is the famed Zach Morris phone.

------
DanielStraight
It's amazing how recent phones can be and still look like ancient history.

